# chevy s-10 ev



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jackleg said:


> hi to everyone I'm new to this forum I just acquired a 94 Chevy s10 I have made both the 220 extension and the 110 extension cord to charge it but I don't seem to have good power.meaning that it is not fully charged but when I unplug it and try to put it in gear nothing happens I do get the beeper for the reverse but still no movement is there something I'm missing a switch or fuse or somethingalso is there any paperwork manuals or books on these that I can draw some information from


It is a factory or conversion truck? If factory, do you have the MagnaCharger? Photos would help get attention here and maybe more replies.


----------



## jackleg (Mar 17, 2014)

it is a factory conversion not sure what type Charger.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jackleg said:


> it is a factory conversion not sure what type Charger.


It's not the GM factory. It is a conversion done by U S Electricar company, maybe at their factory. So does not have the inductive Magnacharger like the EV1. I don't know of any members or of much information about that truck here on this broad. There are a few of those out there and may be support forums elsewhere on the web. I don't know where you'd find documentation on the thing, if it ever existed. Chances are the batteries are dead. Good luck.

ps. I think they used the Hughes or Dolphin drive systems. No recollection of the charger used.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I would take inventory of what components you have, and what you have for batteries. Brand, number of batteries. I would check all the batteries with a meter and verify that you have working batteries. I would check the high voltage at the controller when the key is on. Take pictures of the connections and components and post them so we can help you further.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

jackleg said:


> it is a factory conversion not sure what type Charger.


Excellent catch. Looks good. I think you can ask over on EVDL for information on these conversions. They do use an induction motor and I believe the voltage range is in the 300 plus volts. Consider Lithium when that time comes. You may need a different charger if you go with the Lithium cells. 

http://evdl.org/archive/#nabble+

Pete


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Try here:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/uselectricar/info

http://www.uselectricar.net/


----------

